# Có nên mua đồ chơi lắp ráp dành cho bé



## buiphihung93 (27/7/20)

Đồ chơi cho bé thật đa dạng và phong phú bởi trẻ nhỏ đang là lứa tuổi tiếp thu và nhận biết những điều mới về thế giới xung quanh vô cùng nhanh chóng. Bố mẹ có thể giúp bé phát triển trí não và tư duy bằng cách đọc sách cho bé nghe hoặc lựa chọn những món đồ chơi thông minh cho bé. Và việc lựa chọn đồ chơi sao cho phù hợp để giúp con phát triển tốt cũng là điều quan trọng mà các cha mẹ nên quan tâm đến.






*Nên mua đồ chơi gì cho bé dưới 1 - 2 tuổi?*

Những món đồ chơi cho trẻ em 1 - 2 tuổi ngoài việc bổ sung dưỡng chất cho trẻ, mà còn giúp trẻ rèn luyện trí não, ngôn ngữ, thể chất phát triển tốt và toàn diện. Vì thế việc lựa chọn đồ chơi phù hợp là điều rất quan trọng.

Ở giai đoạn này trẻ rất thích khám phá thế giới xung quanh, thích tự đụng tay vào đồ vật và tự bản thân làm mọi việc. Nhưng điều này cũng mang lại cho bố mẹ không ít những rắc rối, khi trẻ cứ hay thích nghịch phá các đồ vật trong nhà, gây đỗ vỡ. Chính vì thế bố mẹ nên cho trẻ chơi đồ chơi cần vận não các loại đồ chơi có quay số, công tắc, nút, nắp đậy; Những đồ chơi đóng kịch: điện thoại đồ chơi, búp bê, giường búp bê, toa xe và xe đẩy em bé, con rối, đồ chơi nhồi bông, thú nhựa, xe ô tô nhựa hoặc gỗ; Những *đồ chơi lắp ráp*: khối gỗ và khối nhựa có khớp nối đơn giản;...

*Những bộ đồ chơi giúp bé phát triển*

*Bút màu*

Bút màu là một trong những món đồ chơi kích thích trí thông minh cho trẻ được nhiều phụ huynh lựa chọn. Khi thấy bé có thể cầm chắc một đồ vật gì đó trên tay thì mẹ có thể sắm cho con một hộp bút màu để kích thích trẻ sáng tạo thông qua tô màu.

Ngoài ra, các mẹ hãy đầu tư cho bé một quyển vở trắng để con phác họa những gì lên giấy. Tuy chỉ là những vết nguệch ngoạc ban đầu nhưng cũng sẽ giúp bé cảm thấy hứng thú và vui vẻ hơn. Hoặc bố mẹ có thể cầm tay con uốn nắn theo từng nét vẽ đơn giản.

*Đồ chơi gỗ cho bé 1 tuổi*

Những món đồ chơi trẻ em bằng gỗ trông thì rất đơn giản. Nhưng lại có thể khiến bé buộc phải suy nghĩ và hình thành nên những mối liên hệ giữa những đồ vật, sự việc. Tùy theo độ tuổi và giới tính của bé. Các bậc cha mẹ có thể mua cho bé các loại đồ chơi gỗ thích hợp.

Bên cạnh phát triển kỹ năng nhận thức cho bé, đồ chơi gỗ cho bé 1 tuổi còn tạo nên những thử thách trí tuệ, giúp bé biết phân biệt những hình dạng khác nhau, phân biệt màu, tăng cường khả năng liên kết các sự vật, vật thể lại với nhau.

*Đồ chơi lắp ráp cho bé 1 tuổi*

Đồ chơi lắp ghép, xếp hình cho bé 1 tuổi có thể giúp bé làm quen với việc thích ráp ráp tư duy ráp các vật lại với nhau thành nhiều hình dạng khác nhau, vận động nhiều hơn. Những liên kết căn bản giữa các hình khối sẽ là bài học dành cho con trong giai đoạn này.

Ở độ tuổi này phụ huynh không nên chọn mua những món đồ lắp ghép quá phức tạp bởi khó quá con sẽ nhanh chán và bỏ cuộc. Bé 1 tuổi chỉ cần một bộ xếp hình có các hình khối căn bản là đủ.

*Đồ chơi  Lego có gì đặc biệt?* 

Đồ chơi Lego xếp hình cho bé gồm những thanh nhựa hình viên gạch nhiều màu được cài vào nhau, hình nhân mini và nhiều bộ phận khác. Đồ chơi Lego lắp ráp và kết nối nhiều cách để tạo ra nhiều đồ vật như xe cộ, tòa nhà và cả những robot làm việc.

Lego là cái gì đặc biệt ? Các miếng ghép Lego là cấu thành của một “hệ thống vũ trụ”, do đó, bất kể được sản xuất vào năm nào, chúng vẫn khớp với nhau. Các bé thỏa sức sáng tạo, làm chủ sản phẩm của mình với rất nhiều miếng ghép màu sắc, kích thước khác nhau. 

Và điều đặc biệt hơn đó là bất cứ thứ gì đều có thể tháo rời sau khi đã lắp ghép và các mảnh ghép sẽ được dùng để tạo ra những cái mới. Cha mẹ có thể thỏa sức sáng tạo cùng con với bộ đồ chơi Lego. 

Bộ đồ chơi Lego bao gồm nhiều chi tiết nhỏ, vì thế đòi hỏi khi lắp ghép phải tập trung, tỉ mỉ và cẩn thận. Để con sử dụng đồ chơi Lego cũng là cách các ông bố bà mẹ rèn luyện cho trẻ sự kiên trì, nhẫn nại, tập cho trẻ làmm quen với công nghệ, cũng như thích thú với việc đam mê những cái phức tạp, cái lạ.

Xem thêm: Sosanhgia.com


----------



## Truc Nguyen (12/8/20)

Tranh vẽ chính là một phương pháp truyền đạt thông tin khá hiệu quả của bé, nó thể hiện cảm xúc, tình cảm, ước mơ và cách nhìn nhận sự vật, sự việc về thế giới xung quanh của bé. 
Có gì thú vị bên trong những lớp học vẽ tại quận Hoàng Mai Hà Nội? - Kids Art&Music Saigon


----------

